# I hate working with bunch of chicks



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

unfortunately im one of the only two guys in the department, and the other guy is like a girly boy so he doesnt count, all they are talking about all day is dresses, shoes, makeup, tv shows, hot guys, so most likely i will get fired for not able to fit in, oh well


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Try becoming metro?? Haha I'm just kidding. I know how you feel. I am the only woman at this job full of men. All they talk about is sports, cars, beer and I'm just there doing my own thing with my headphones on of course because I don't want to hear them speaking about stuff I do not relate to at all. It's annoying.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

monotonous said:


> all they are talking about all day is dresses, shoes, makeup, tv shows, hot guys, so most likely i will get fired for not able to fit in, oh well


This isn't all that's on their mind.

Find one or two of them who you might have a connection with, and talk about 'other topics' (ask them about their families, their goals in life, their interests, school, previous work, their favourites of whatever). You don't need to be 'close' with all of them, but you can get close with a few of them to make your days more tolerable.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh god I feel your pain.. Mainly about the hot guys part.. I can tell if a man is goodlooking I just don't care in general though. I hate shoe talk.. But I don't mind makeup talk. If you worked with me though i'd probably talk about stuff like drag racing and doing jackass related stuff. If i'm in my hyper mood that is. If i'm neutral i'd probably talk about the weather and how much I hate the highway patrol where I live.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I know how you feel man, I work with 1 other male coworker and like 12 girls, it is pretty terrible, not because of what they talk about, but because of all the drama they start between each other. It's so god damn annoying.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey OP..

you're right..it's not going to get any better.. oh hold on.. it does...

Other than the shoes, makeup, diet, hot guys, competing to be the company darling, chick flicks, romance novels, TWILIGHT, celebrity gossip, magazine articles, clothes, and oh yes, the drama? it gets even deeper. gossiping, backstabbing, lying, crying, bad fitting braziers, what type of underwear they put on...

then it graduates:

when they get older, the conversation turns to getting married, "i want to have a baby", baby clothes, baby showers, baby seats, baby mama, who's still carrying their "baby fat" after pregnancy, the new "gynie", hormones, hot husbands, child competition for status, affairs.. the list goes on, ad nauseum..

I put an emotional moat between females usually after the first conversation. the moat gets even wider when i see those usual female traits - point them out to them, and they stand there lying between their teeth saying: "But i'm not like that"

okay.. you stand there with a f***ing machete in your hand after backstabbing half the staff, but you're not like that.. okay..

I like men. We have great conversations, we give each other great hugs, we spend most of the time at work DOING OUR JOB, helping each other out WITH OUR JOB, swapping "stupid" stories, (how we made a fool of ourselves), and can laugh/learn later. They're just more genuine. they will test you with deeper subjects, such as culture, religion, politics (the no no's) to check your level of education on these subjects. I usually base my deeper relationships with men on their reaction.. many of us have a deeper bond when we can "agree to disagree" and have respect for each other. The ones that are less mature, have a tendency to hold a grudge, then 'come around" later.. those, i stay on a professional level with. Men go deeper than females give them credit for.

i do notice, the moment a superficial chick comes around? guys will usually stick to the topics of cars/sports etc. they use it as a ruse to ward them off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

as far as the SA females telling them to "try this, or try that".. don't .. just don't..

the more **** you talk about with them at work - trust me, it's *NOT* going to stay with that one person. Everything you say will be on f***ing *CNN,* and* Telemundo* within 1 hour.. tops..

Don't believe me? walk over there to hen #1, and tell her.. "I think my wife is having an affair"..

see how fast that **** gets around..then you'll know who you can and cannot trust..


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

awww.... mono...

...girls are all like that at work.. just try to relax.. and within several months u''ll be master of small talk...

source: me


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

All my female coworkers talk about all day is food. I swear I've never worked in a place before where everyone is so obsessed with talking about food. 

"What are you eating over there?"
"What are you having for lunch?"
"What was for dinner last night?"
"What kind of cake should I bake when I get home?"
"Have you got anything sweet to eat? I feel like something sweet to eat"

Today is Monday so there will be the usual rundown about what cafes and restaurants they went to in the weekend, what they ordered and what each dish consisted of.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

JamesM2 said:


> All my female coworkers talk about all day is food. I swear I've never worked in a place before where everyone is so obsessed with talking about food.
> 
> "What are you eating over there?"
> "What are you having for lunch?"
> ...


yep.. and then they'll turn around and say: "I know i should go on a diet" or "i know i should start working out."

sometimes this phrase has a band wagon effect of fervent conversations.. of.. more food.. what foods to stay away from.. "why don't we do a class together"

folks drop out... conversation of dieting is avoided.. and... here we go again.. the vicious cycle..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I have found that one way to get better at conversation is to take interest in and discuss things I wouldn't normally be interested in.

So maybe it's a good opportunity to practice?

Next time they are talking about something you know nothing about/have no interest in, ask them about it. Find out more. Get them to explain things if you don't understand. If you're worried about seeming ignorant of the topics, don't worry - these sound like topics it's perfectly understandable for you not to know much about.


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

my group is all women. it sux. cant even look at them straight up during meetings some times. my crappy anxiety still doin its thing after 6+ years working at this place.

I just do my work and go home. basically the ghost of the office. until I fix this SAD


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Hey OP..
> 
> you're right..it's not going to get any better.. oh hold on.. it does...
> 
> ...


I gotta say, you sound pretty alienating yourself.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

That was a huge problem at my last job. 

I was one of like 3 men at the job. Unfortunately, the problem was that the department had this "girls rule, men are retarded" mentality haha! Other than that, there was always really inappropriate conversations about woman issues and sexual conversations that constantly made me feel uncomfortable. Any time we had valid ideas, we were just patted on the head and ignored. haha! It was maddening but I'm glad that I'm gone from there.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

JamesM2 said:


> All my female coworkers talk about all day is food. I swear I've never worked in a place before where everyone is so obsessed with talking about food.
> 
> "What are you eating over there?"
> "What are you having for lunch?"
> ...


Are all your colleagues obese?


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm a girl working in a female dominated office and I'm extremely bored. That's why I'm crushing on my boss (guy in his 40s) and he doesn't even pay attention to me. Oh well.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm one of only two men where I work. The only thing I hate about working with women is the constant gossip. It never ends.

Women stay out of my way and aren't ***holes to my face though, so I'd still rather work with them.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

hopefully the girls you work with are hot at least thats a perk of the job


----------

